
In TV Ratings Game, Networks Try to Dissguys Bad Newz from Nielsen - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-tv-ratings-game-networks-try-to-dissguys-bad-newz-from-nielsen-1499350955
======
gwern
Gibberish title deliberate; note that you can get in via FB:
[https://www.facebook.com/wsj/posts/10156297291923128](https://www.facebook.com/wsj/posts/10156297291923128)

